# Dogface puffer



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

We just bought a dogface puffer yesterday and about 30 minutes after letting him into the aquarium, he gets sucked up into the bottom of my powerhead. No clue why or how, never happend before. I get the net and push him out and he was fine. Freaked out of course, but he de-ballooned and was fine, staying away from it. But this morning my husband got up to go to work about 4 am and he saw him stuck in it again but with his tail. No clue how long he was there, but his tail looks like its hurt, but not mangled or anything, like it's bruised. What do we do?!?!


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

*ive encountered this problem before*

Most petstores will try to sell you on a super powerful powerheads and filters.WHAT THEY FAIL TO TELL YOU is that some fish can't take super powerful currents.Puffers are common in bays ,i know this from my fishing experience.bays dont not have an overwhelming current.Perhaps turn down your powerhead or even worse remove it.I encountered this problem with my angelfish.They looked like a rag in a tornado trying to fight the powerful flow of the powerheads i had to sadly remove them.which made quite a mess since they were part of the undergravel filter system.puffers seem to be more bouyant than other fish ,kind of like a fat man swimming.This may be how they migrate with currents in the sea.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*dogface puffer*

My powerheads are AquaClear 4000 which are both on their lowest setting. I have two in my tank. They're only there for water flow, nothing else. I found an attachement for the bottom to keep out large debris which I think would work. My worries aren't with the powerheads though, it's with the puffer. I looked at him this morning and he seemed fine, he's not opening his tale though and he looks bruised. I'm going to try to take a closer look when I get home. I'm just really worried about him.


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

I am too.puffers dont die that easily.unless they are not acclimated properly.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What happens is that puffers will get relaxed and accidently get sucked in. You need to put a foam filter block around the powerheads intake. then he will never get sucked in.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks you guys!! I really love this forum. I've checked out the others, just finding more info on saltwater fish, but this one is by far the best. I just turned the powerheads off for now. I can't find a foam cover anywhere.


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

you probably won't find one.DYI Make one


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes every LFS store should have them. THe Aqua filter uses them.


----------

